# lime/cherry pee question



## Sirs (Dec 26, 2010)

Got a question wifes lime is down to 1.010 it's taken forever to get this far it's real pretty color fairly clear but is really sour like eating limes lol how sour/acidic should it be. Should it be more like limeade or should it be more tart/sour we followed the recipe(adjusted for 2 gallon) for regular skeeter cept used fresh lime juice no water did 2 gallon


----------



## Sirs (Dec 27, 2010)

no comments??


----------



## Julie (Dec 27, 2010)

Never made this Eddie so I'm not sure what to tell you. How high was the abv on this? I no you just let nature takes it's course so I am thinking the yeast has died out and you are going to have to backsweeten. Also, you didn't add water you might have too much lime, Take a glass and add a little water to it and see how that taste.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 27, 2010)

Did you say you used no water just fresh lime juice?. I'm guessing you will likely need to sweeten significantly or dilute with some water and backsweeten. Of course, diluting with water will reduce alcohol content.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 27, 2010)

No it's still working just slow it hasn't worked fast from the start, as far as the abv it's in the 14% range oh done the add water to see if it helps it does abit but not much it's really lime tasting lol..... yeah I know like gwen said well it is made with lime juice duhhhh oh and yes I did try champagne yeast (so blah on that) it has the yeasty taste to it also at least to gwen not me


----------



## Julie (Dec 27, 2010)

you know had an apple wine that took over 3 months to ferment dry. You just might have to put this in a cornr and forget about it for awhile, just peak in once in a while. And i think you are going to have to sweeten this up alot.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 27, 2010)

oh it's been kept outta sight that part don't bother me and I think your probly right on having to sweeten it up alot but even as tart as it is it is really good


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 30, 2010)

I've discussed lime SP with a few makers and most seem to agree that it is best when mixed with lemon thereby making a lemon-lime SP instead. Most use about 2/3 lemon and 1/3 lime and like the results.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 30, 2010)

I have made a lime / cranberry skeeter pee. It was terrific. I would think all lime would be too much. Maybe use 1 lemon and 2 lime. You might want to add another teaspoon of nutrients. With all the acid and lack of nutrients that would help.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 30, 2010)

well gonna let it run it's course it's still going slowly but still going all the same so I'm gonna be patient LOL imagine that me patient


----------



## Sirs (Mar 23, 2011)

well backsweetened it last night finally, got about 1/2 a glass and mixed with crushed ice talk about sneaky. I added enough simple syrup to make it just about like a cherry-limeade seems the wife loves it so guess it's a winner. I never thought I'd like it but it is really good.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 23, 2011)

Skeeter pee with 2 lemon nd then add a few cans of juice concentrate creates wonderful flavors. Over time I'm going to be making a few varieties of flavors. They go super fast and gotta be on the ball to keep up.

Glad it turned out well.


----------

